# JDBC mit Netbeans 6.0



## timo_81 (20. Jan 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich bin relativ neu in Sachen Javaprogrammierung, vor allem in Sachen Java JDBC und Netbeans 6.0.

Ich möchte ein kleines DB-Tool für private Zwecke schreiben, da ich eine GUI möchte habe ich Netbeans installiert,
da mir die Eclipseumgebung mit SWT nicht so zusagt.

Aber seis drum, ich habe Probleme eine Verbindung zur Datenbank herzustellen.
Genauer: Ich kann eine Verbindung herstellen, wenn ich unter Datenbank meine Datenbank auswähle und die Daten eingebe.

Ich möchte es aber das mit meinem Programm eine Verbindung möglich wird und nicht über einen Dialog in Netbeans.

Fehler kommt : "Treiber kann nicht geladen werden"

Ich habe folgenden Code (Auszug):



```
private void jButton1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                         
    
       try {
           Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
       } 
       catch (Exception e) {
           System.out.println("JDBC Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden");
       } 
        
       Statement befehl = null;
       Connection verbindung = null;
       
       try {
           verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection(jTextField1.getText(),jTextField2.getText(),jTextField3.getText());
           verbindung.createStatement();
           befehl = verbindung.createStatement();
       }
       catch (Exception e) {
           System.out.println("Verbindung zu DB fehlgeschlagen");
       }
    }                                        

Die Eingaben sind korrekt:

jTextField1 ist dbc:mysql://localhost/Rechnungen
jTextField2 ist root
jTextField3 ist ""

Gibt es noch Hoffnung? Oder ist der Patient tot?

Gruß
Timo
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jan 2008)

In der FAQ liegt ein Beitrag, der erklärt, wie du dich zu einer MySQL-DB verbinden kannst.


----------



## timo_81 (26. Jan 2008)

Danke sehr!


----------

